
Why Low Pay in the Games Industry Leads to Bad Games - swivelmaster
http://www.aaronnemoyten.com/2020/06/14/why-low-pay-in-the-games-industry-leads-to-bad-games/
======
bobblywobbles
Agreed, this also happens outside the game developement profession.

